# need help to do clean install



## l0lapx (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi All,

I am desperately looking for help to do a clean install of w98 on IBM with external Lite-on DVD without DOS drivers for Lite-on or instructions on how to do this correctly - hope some one can help me or point me in the right direction.

I have a good [ or it was until it got a virus or something] ThinkPad and I need to do a clean install - even though I have done many clean installs, format HD, fdisk, they were all windows based system and not IBM thinkpads.

The Think Pad Info is

ThinkPad i Series 172x 2627-78M ,PIII 500MHZ (256KB) 130MB RAM, 6.0GB HDD, 15.0 XGA TFT LCD, 4x-1x DVD/FDD combo, 56K(Int), Has 2000 and I am wanting to put w98se on it again.

I have the manuals, recovery and Software CD's, all windows. The DOS drivers on CD that came with Lite-On doesn't seem to work or I am doing something incorrectly.

At the moment the OS is Win ME which I don't want to use and the

SYSTEM PROPERTIES - Computer x86 Family 6 Model 8 Stepping 1 AT/AT COMPATIBLE

FROM DEVICE MANAGER
COMPUTER : Advanced Configuration and Power Interface [ACPI] PC
HDRIVE - IBM-DARA-206000 - 6 gig
Display Adapters - NeoMagic MagicGraph256v Driver
DVD/CD-ROM Drives - Slimtype COMBO LSC-24081M USB Device
FLOPPY DISK CONTROLLERS - Standard floppy disk controller
IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers - Intel[r] 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller, Primary IDE Channel and Secondary IDE Channel
INFRARED DEVICES - IBM ThinkPad Fast Infgrared Port
MONITORS - Default Monitor and IBM ThinkPad 1024-768 TFT LCD PANEL
UNIVERSAL Serial Bus Controllers Generic USB Hub, Intel 82371 AB/EB PCI to USB Universal Host Controller, USB Mass Storage Device , USB Root Hub

The system is not recognising the internal TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-C2202- DVD/CD ROM Drive.

The external USB DVD by LiteOn is Model: LSC-24081MX.

I have a W98Se bootup disk, But I cannot seem to find the Lite-On Dos drivers so I can do a clean install or I could be following the directions for making a Dos disk from the CD supplied with Lite-on incorrectly.

I am not conversant with IBM and with external DVD/CDROM, So I don't know the order, do I do a format first, or do I need to find the DOS driver for Lite-on and put them on w98se bootup disk?

Have contacted IBM and Lite-On and am not getting anywhere with them, keep getting Windows drivers  , and the IBM manual is not really clear enough for me to understand.

Hope this makes sense and some one can help me, I have been going around in circles for a fortnight now and how mounds of information but no simple step by step, instruction on what to do - so my head is spinning. 

Hope I have given enough Info to get some help

Thanking you all very much :up:


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

You may need to go into the BIOS and set the boot option to first boot from the CD-ROM. Here is a site that goes into detail on how to do a clean install of Windows98. Hope it helps give you a little better understanding of how to install your operating system.

http://www.hexff.com/win98_install.php


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

you can't install 98 with an external CD drive, unless the Bios supports it, being your computer is a 500Mhz I would say No.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

An option then is to:

1. Take out the laptop's hard drive

2. With a relatively inexpensive adapter, connect it to a desktop's IDE controller as a secondary.

3. Format it so it will boot when put back in.

4. Copy the Win98 or ME sources files, drivers and anything else you might need to the hard drive

5. Put it back into the laptop, boot and install the operating system from where you copied the files.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Bob, that's kinda heavy for someone that lists his experience as beginner, don't you think?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Oh I didn't say he had to do it. Anyone could do this for them. 

But often people that " have done many clean installs" are not beginners.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

And another option, beginner or not, is to figure out the DOS drivers for the external CD.

The you don't have to install from the CD at all. Basically do the same and copy everything to the laptops hard drive from there.

That would even be easier than taking the hard drive out, whether you are a beginner or not.


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a tip that I've almost always found to work and has in your case too, look at the computer/laptop manufactures website for the drivers for the computers hardware, they usually will have it for download...in your case you can find the DOS CD-ROM drivers here:

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=RMIE-38CEKN

In particular here is the (English) CD-ROM Driver for DOS & Windows 3.1: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/license.do?filename=mobiles/cdtpgdos.exe

And here's the README: ftp://ftp.software.ibm.com/pc/pccbbs/mobiles/igc102us.txt

Hope I helped!


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh and P.S., it always pays to read the READMEs, especially since this one contains the installation instructions


----------



## l0lapx (Jul 2, 2004)

computer_nut said:


> Oh and P.S., it always pays to read the READMEs, especially since this one contains the installation instructions


Thanks COMPUTER_NUT you posted this while I worded the message below

Thanx for all the posts :up: - they are greatly appreciated and have all been very helpful and I have progressed a little since I first posted. Good thing we are having a bout of very cold weather and am not inclined to go outside too much.

Am making comments below in order of the "posted" help and at end I am asking for more clarification if possible

*1. WALKERIAM* - I am checking the link you posted, thanx, this will be a good one to keep for reference.

*2. TAPEUUP* - good point about external HD, but IBM tech said it is possible to boot from external CD/DVD if I get correct DOS drivers and install them correctly. [I do not understand the instructions in leaflet that came with the IBM recovery disk] Also I don't know how to check the BIOS on IBM, I did get to the Setup and it looks like it is setup to boot from Floppy then CD, and I don't know how to change to HD boot, or how to do this - something I haven't previously done.

*3. BOB CERELLI* - I never thought of taking HD out of IBM - I have XP on my Desktop and my other Laptop is a DELL - this could be an option as the internal CD-ROM it is not working correctly - could be faulty - that is why nephew bought external DVD.

Did think of networking either the DELL [P2] and IBM [P3] laptops and seeing if I can install from DELL CDROM but don't know how to do this or if it is possible to network via USB?
BTW have bookmarked your site for further reading, thanx

*4. TAPEUUP* - I agree that Bob Cerelli solution of removing the HD is a bit heavy for beginner - I am proficient with desktop units, but ....... a laptop? and IBM? into bargain - I don't think I would be game to pull it apart - without more information before I start messing around with the unknown

*5 & 6 BOB CERELLI* -  good pick up - there was no 'sorta proficient'  option so I went for beginner.

I started off going for the option of getting the DOS drivers for the External Lite-on DVD BUT am still running around in circles, have talked to IBM and LITE-ON and obviously didn't understand their technical gargon and then I thought I cant do much damage so I used my P3 desktop w98 bootup disk I was able to fdisk and partition and format the two partitions.

Then I found out from Lite-On [after the DOS drivers did not load] - that I had the incorrect drivers, I needed the DOS drivers that are on the NERO CD which came with the Lite-On external DVD, which my nephew didn't give me.  [Clip over the ears for that one]

*7 COMPUTER_NUT* - thank you also, when I talked to IBM I was not given the links you supplied - they sent me to Lite-On for the DOS drivers.

SO first thing I am going to do is spend some time reading the links that are in this thread [including all the README's]

*************
AT THE MOMENT I have an IBM which has a HD which is Partitioned as C and D Drive and Formatted. 
I do have the NERO CD but am doing something wrong as the DOS drivers are not loading onto IBM - so am emailing NERO for explanation of their instructions on CD.

The one thing I didn't mention in my original post was that the system was a beauty and worked fabulously until it developed 3 red circles in the bottom right tool bar which has a message 'your pc is infected', since then it has been sorta operational except that the keyboard is not working correctly, fixed that with external Kboard temporarily, and it was operational but I want it 'perfect'? 

AM feeling like a 'blonde bimbo'  so I have now packed the IBM away again before I throw it out the window.

 Is it possible to network the IBM Laptop to the P4 Desktop via USB cable and install the OS to IBM that way - but this might be a little complicated.

What a week - 2 working PC's and my multitasking skills have gone out the window with the warm weather 

Apart from the above - the weekend was great, 2 Miners in Tasmania were rescued and walked to freedom after 14 days underground, and everything else is going well apart from my IBM so I have no grumbles except that I feel like a blonde bimbo.

Again thanks for the help I really do appreciate the replies and suggestions but being a female I need step by step info which is operator talk not technical talk - if that makes sense.

Blessings and thanks to all, hoping I can get this system up and running as it was a nice little unit.

Janina


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So if you got the DOS CD ROM drivers working, then my second suggestion should work fine. There should be no reason then you can't install Win98 from an external CD ROM drive.

---

Information on a variety of ways to install (or re-install Win9x) can be found at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/install/win9x_install.htm

Topics covered are:
Overview
FDISK and/or FORMAT
First Time Install
Simple Re-Install - (Over Existing Installation)
Clean Installation or Upgrade - (Keeping Windows & Program Files Directories)
New Installation - (Removing Original Files without a Format)


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah for me I've gotten tired of trying with companies support lines...sometimes you'll be lucky to get a rep who actually knows stuff but usually you won't get that lucky and you'll find yourself going around in circles...so instead of relying on companies support I often google around and if all else fails I post to forums and mailing lists, works much better IMO ...and the fact that that DOS driver was on their site and fairly easy to find and access just says alot about companies support reps these days...support reps really don't seem to be educated enough to be of much help beyond the most basic questions, that's why if I ever start something like a full blown hosting company and have support reps, I plan on having them take turns managing our infrastructure and then answering support questions, that way they'll know the ins and outs of our system and will actually be able to fix issues and provide knowladgeable answers...*gasp* ...is it really so hard to actually get knowladgeable reps?  ...I remember when I called Home Depo I got connected to someone in India and it sounded like they were working out of their home because I heard kids yelling and playing around and their mother talking to them...anyways I got off topic...sorry about that, just couldn't help it


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Can you post the relevant lines from both the config.sys and autoexec.bat files regarding the DOS CD ROM drivers.


----------



## l0lapx (Jul 2, 2004)

Bob Cerelli said:


> Can you post the relevant lines from both the config.sys and autoexec.bat files regarding the DOS CD ROM drivers.


Whoopsies 

Thanks Bob,
Very early in morning here and cold so brain is 'frozen" 

1. I haven't got or don't know how to use the DOS drivers?

2. The config.sys and autoexec.bat files ? do you mean from my win98se bootup disk?

3. I have sent email to Nero to get the correct info, but I could also give you this information, - there is a lot of it -eg, the instructions from IBM on how to make a DOS Disc to recognise external CD-ROM [which I don't understand], the Nero DOS disk information, the IBM PC info. I also have the DGT driver information which I did before I wiped the PC.

4. I could post here or send which ever is easier.

Could you advise please? 

Blessings
Janina


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

This was in response to "The DOS drivers on CD that came with Lite-On doesn't seem to work or I am doing something incorrectly"


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

l0lapx said:


> Whoopsies
> 
> Thanks Bob,
> Very early in morning here and cold so brain is 'frozen"
> ...


I wasn't joking when I said you should read the README  ...here's the install instructions from the README though...



ftp://ftp.software.ibm.com/pc/pccbbs/mobiles/igc102us.txt said:


> Installation Guide
> ------------------
> (Note)
> To determine if you should update the CD-ROM driver, refer to the
> ...


----------



## l0lapx (Jul 2, 2004)

Sorry Bob 

I am now so confused - maybe I should start again?

In answer to your last two comments

*RE : This was in response to "The DOS drivers on CD that came with Lite-On doesn't seem to work or I am doing something incorrectly"*

Would these be off the w98se boot up disk? that I used to fdisk and format IBM

*RE: Originally Posted by ftp://ftp.software.ibm.com/pc/pccbbs/mobiles/igc102us.txt
*

Unfortunately I didn't get this information from IBM, I got it from yourself after I had managed to do a fdisk and Format using my w98se boot disk - another whoospie

************
*RE: I wasn't joking when I said you should read the README ...here's the install instructions from the README though...*

I agree wholeheartedly - I read all the readme's on everything else - Pity I didn't get this information from IBM before I got so eager - dumb blonde I am.

_*The following is information from the IBM Disks that came with the ThinkPad for using the recovery CD *_- which of course I don't fully understand

_Instructions for Using the Recovery CD - Part Number: 28L3094
The Recovery CD package consists of a bootable CD with the original perload image, a boot diskette if your ThinkPad computer does not have an internal CD-ROM drive, and these user instructions.

The following external PCMCIA CD-ROMs are supported by the boot diskette:
IBM 20x
CND 2x
Panasonic 783
If you have an external CD-ROM other than those just listed, follow the instructions in "Adding External CD-ROM Drive Support," which follow.

*Adding External CD_ROM Drive Support*
The following are technical instructions for advanced PC users. They are provided as "use as is" instructions.
Refer to the documentation shipped with your external CD-ROM drive for installation instructions of the DOS drivers and technical support.
If you have an external CD-Rom drive that is not supported by the boot diskette, do the following to add the DOS drives for you CD-Rom into the boot diskette:
1. Make a Backup copy of the boot diskette.
2. the following driver files are not needed. Delete them from the boot diskette

PCMCD20X.SYS
IBMTPCD.SYS
CTCNFCD.SYS 
KMECD.SYS
ASPIOMGR.SYS - none of these files are on IBM w98 bootup disc

3. Copy your specific CD-ROM DOS drivers to the boot disk. THE DOS Drivers should be added to the DRVLOAD.BAT [I cant find this file on floppy] file in the :INTERNAL section. The driver lines should be added immediately after the REM statement and before the 
@call %1MSCDEX/D:ibmcd 1/M:1 /L:Z>NUL line.

4. IF your CD-ROM drive require a point enabler, include the point enabler in the same section of the DRVLOAD.BAT file.
The exception is the parallel-port Backpack VD-ROM. The DOS drivers for this type of device need to be added to all the CONFIG.* files of the boot diskette. Refer to the documentation that was shipped with the CD-Rom drive for setup instructions.
Your are now ready to begin the recovery process.
5. Follow the instructions in "Using the Recovery CD," When prompted select Internal CD-ROM. No other CD-ROM selections are functional_

What do I do now to get the Dos Drivers as I have obviously messed up 'nicely'? 

Blessings
Janina
PS it doesn't look like the Nero CD has does drivers or I can't find them.


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

Download the drivers from the link I posted, I believe you'll need to insert a blank floppy, double click on the downloaded file and it should extract the install files to floppy (or it may extract them to the location of the exe, in which case just move the extracted files onto the floppy), boot to DOS using a WindowsME bootdisk, although I think instructions on how to make one were posted already in this thread sometimes my mind plays games with me so here's how:

1) Download the extracting exe here: http://spock.uccs.edu/pub/bootdisks/bootme.exe

2) Insert another blank floppy into your disk drive (_do all this from whatever computer you're using now to surf the web_)

3) Double click that exe and follow the prompts

Now then once that's done, goto the laptop, insert this DOS boot disk into the floppy drive and turn on the laptop, it should boot from the floppy...now you will be presented with a menu asking if you'd like to start with or without cdrom drivers, chose the option to boot with cdrom drivers...once everything's loaded it should say towards the top what the drive letter of the cdrom drive is if it found it, if it did insert a CD, then try going to the cdrom drive by typing X: at the command prompt (where X is the cdrom drives letter), then type dir, it should list the contents of the CD and if so then success!  ...if however the cdrom was not found then do this...

once you're at the command prompt take out the windowsme boot disk, put in the other floppy that you put the dos cdrom drivers on, follow the install instructions to install the driver...I'm not sure it'll work since you're doing DOS from a boot floppy but it's worth a try....


----------



## l0lapx (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Computer_Nut,

Have messed it up so will have another shot,

Can I just ask one question before I try again, why am I booting up with bootme.exe and I have already fdisked, partioned and formated C and D drive with my old w98se?

Also if I use bootme.exe won't I have to redo? and then use ME as OS? 
Don't want to have ME as OS.
IBM came preloaded with w98se and the recovery disc is to install w98se.
Sorry I need to go to doctor so will come back to this later,

But you have given me some idea of what i am supposed to be doing and will give it another go later

Have a great Thursday night 
Blessings
Janina


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

The idea as others have mentioned here would be to get your cdrom drive to work in MS-DOS, then you'd copy the Win98 files over to your HD and run setup from the HD


----------



## l0lapx (Jul 2, 2004)

computer_nut said:


> The idea as others have mentioned here would be to get your cdrom drive to work in MS-DOS, then you'd copy the Win98 files over to your HD and run setup from the HD


Thanks Computer_Nut

I understand your last reply,
I don't understand what I was doing as explained in my last post, is it possible to explain what I did wrong or didn't understand correctly about your directions?
Blessings
Janina


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

So wait, do you mean you just have the restore cd, not an actual seperate Windows98 CD?


----------



## l0lapx (Jul 2, 2004)

computer_nut said:


> So wait, do you mean you just have the restore cd, not an actual seperate Windows98 CD?


Sorry for being so confusing 

I have all the IBM CD's including the recovery Disk which apparently reloads the system to what it was when shipped in the first place.

I also have 
Win98se CD
WinNT CD
Win98se boot up floppy
plus the floppy's I downloaded re your posts,

I also posted the IBM instructions on how to load Dos drivers when I have and external CD/DVD in a post above.

Even though I have been able to Fdisk and format C and D drive with the w98se floppy, am I better to start from scratch again?

Thanks for your help and Blessings
Janina


----------



## kerremelk (May 15, 2006)

Hi all

while looking for a solution, I had a quick look at Bob Cerelli's boot floppy.
It has room for extras, which I like...

I also had a look at the drivers for that lite-on DVDRw, and they are windows drivers, not meant for DOS.
Since the internal CD-drive is bust, the external USB drive has to be made accessible to DOS while booting from floppy.

I am a member at other forae, and see this problem has repeatedly come back , and I finally had the time to try build a solution.
in the end, I used a non ramdrive from bootdisk.com
then plonked the DOS drivers on it, and deleted files that was not going to be used.
I have uploaded the images of these boot floppies, and Janina tried one, so far.

the bad news was I had made a config line error, but she saw how to make it work, told me how she done it too.
yep, she no bim bo...

the good news is she can now access that USB external drive in DOS...

DUSE did not need tweaks

the panasonic driver floppy I made was not used, and I cannot test this myself.

I should post content of the config files for the basic version, and put the more advanced automated version thereof in another post

the advanced version uses findcd and cc.exe for carbon copy of files and folders.
I will repeat that the panasonic version was not yet tested.
I think I was just lucky...

Kind regards, Jaak


----------



## kerremelk (May 15, 2006)

DUSE_USB floppy image

config.sys
-----------
DEVICE=HIMEM.SYS /testmemff
FILES=30
BUFFERS=20
LASTDRIVE=Z
DEVICE=DUSE.EXE CDW=10

autoexec.bat
---------------
MSCDEX.EXE /D:USBCDROM /L:R /S /M:15 /V 

(yep, as simple as that...)

============
============

the panasonic driver floppy image is PANA_USB

autoexec.bat
--------------
@ECHO OFF
set EXPAND=YES
SET DIRCMD=/O:N /W /P
LH MSCDEX.EXE /D:USBCDROM /L:R


config.sys
-----------
device=himem.sys /testmemff
files=20
buffers=10
dos=high,umb
stacks=9,256
LASTDRIVE=Z
device=EMM386.exe noems

DEVICE=USBASPI.SYS /v /w /e /NORST
device=USBCD.SYS /D:USBCDROM
devicehigh=DI1000DD.SYS


----------



## kerremelk (May 15, 2006)

DUSE_AUT
image with advanced menu
(no need for also posting the panasonic... I guess. )

autoexec.bat
---------------

@ECHO OFF
set EXPAND=YES
SET DIRCMD=/O:N /W /P

cls
set temp=c:\
set tmp=c:\
path=a:\

IF "%config%"=="NOCD" GOTO QUIT
LH MSCDEX.EXE /D:USBCDROM /L:R
set Path=A:\;C:\;%CDROM%\;
echo.
IF "%config%"=="SETUP_CD" goto AUTOSETUP
GOTO QUIT

:AUTOSETUP
set CDROM=FOO23
FINDCD.EXE
if "%CDROM%"=="FOO23" goto NOCDROM
path=a:\;%CDROM%\
%CDROM%
A:\cc \WIN98 C:\WIN98 /b /r+ /u /s
echo.
c:\WIN98\SETUP.EXE /NF /NTLDR /is /iv /p j /d
goto QUIT

:NOCDROM
echo.
echo Windows 98 Setup file on CDrom was not found
echo search the CD for base4.cab on other machine
echo.

:QUIT

========
config sys
-----------

[menu]
menuitem=SETUP_CD, copy files from CDrom and then run Setup.
menuitem=CD, Start CD-ROM support, do not run setup.
menuitem=NOCD, Start computer without CDrom support.
menudefault=CD,30
menucolor=7,0

[SETUP_CD]
device=himem.sys /testmemff
DEVICE=DUSE.EXE CDW=10

[CD]
device=himem.sys /testmemff
DEVICE=DUSE.EXE CDW=10

[NOCD]
device=himem.sys /testmemff
device=EMM386.exe noems

[COMMON]
files=20
buffers=10
dos=high,umb
stacks=9,256
LASTDRIVE=Z

Kind regards, Jaak


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

kerremelk said:


> while looking for a solution, I had a quick look at Bob Cerelli's boot floppy.
> It has room for extras, which I like...


Glad you appreciate it.

There are a lot of the DOS utilities there that don't normally get added when you make one from Win98. For example Diskcopy, Doskey, Format, More, Move, Sys, Edit, Chkdsk, Deltree, Extract, Updated Fdisk, Attrib, Label, Mem, Scandisk, Scanreg, Smartdrv and Xcopy.

Not only are there more utilities on there but it starts signifantly faster than other boot floppies using a RAM drive since it doesn't have to create the RAM disk and then expand all the utilities from cab file on the floppy to that RAM disk (whether you will use them or not).

And it automatically loads with support for a generic CD ROM and assigns it the drive letter of X: so you don't have to guess at the drive letter.


----------



## kerremelk (May 15, 2006)

Hi Bob,

links

http://users.telenet.be/jtdoom/DUSE_USB.exe

http://users.telenet.be/jtdoom/PANA_USB.exe

if either of these works, and sees your CD while it is in the external USB drive, you can manually copy things over, and run setup from the copy on hard disk, or use the automated one with the driver that worked.

I insist you do NOT launch setup from the CDROM
you SHOULD copy the cabinets to hard drive, what will avoid a ton of trouble later on...
the automated version uses a fairly advanced copy tool and should locate the setup files all by itself, and I hope this works.

http://users.telenet.be/jtdoom/PANA_AUT.exe

http://users.telenet.be/jtdoom/DUSE_AUT.exe

Just suppose that the copy tool cannot work through the USB link, then use the floppy that saw your drive, and begin the copy process manually.

the way I did them, the drive should get letter R:
it should have gotten the name USBCDROM

for DoDobird, the duse basic worked.

I will leave the files up there for a while, as there may be guys who want to test the duse and panasonic floppies?
I dunno, but by what I read, that panasonic driver is really good... I just wish I had a USB external DVDRW to test these floppies on.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Think you may need to direct the previous to the person trying to install from the external CD drive.


----------



## kerremelk (May 15, 2006)

Erm, 

that is how I got here... Janina was all over the net looking for a solution. 
I saw her question in a few newsgroups and forums once I started looking for a solution to her problem.

at this here site, she at least got meaningful help, and it stayed on topic....

The things I read here, helped me help her.
I wanted to let you guys know there was progress made.


----------



## kerremelk (May 15, 2006)

DUH

for that duse_usb floppy.
now I see I load himem.sys, and then don't load dos high...
that error was corrected.

on a machine that does NOT have an external USB, the duse floppy I made does not error out while it searches for the USB device.
I think that can be corrected too...


----------



## l0lapx (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi all,

Firstly I would like to thank you all for helping me, it has been really great.

I ended up using the links from DUSE_USB from Cybertech as posted here by "Kerremelk" - Jaak had made some alterations for me.
Worked wonderful and I could access my external DVD and read discs .

I also tested his DUSE_AUT which also detected my external DVD and I could read the discs.

The problem I then ran into was that the IBM recovery discs restarts a number of times, so this was not going to work, as on the first restart, it would have overwritten the DUSE_USB folder on D Drive as their CD is an image and would have overwritten my partition.

The other option I thought of was to load w98se from my own CD then just load the applications/drivers from IBM disc but thought there might be a conflict as I was pretty sure the IBM app/driver disc would somehow be linked to the w98 on the recovery CD.

Rang IBM and I was correct.

As they had the information on record of me receiving the incorrect information, they picked up the Laptop and will do the work themselves and get my little machine working.

So thanks to all you guys for your help and thank you to IBM for keeping accurate records.

Will post back when I get the machine back.

If there is anything else in regard to this thread that anyone would like to know, I am more that happy to answer the questions so that all the information is here to help others.

Has been fun.

Now I am searching for a way to get to data I stupidly overwrote using ghost Image on my desktop and ended up overwriting the partion and all my documents.

Will search for a thread and see what I come up with.

Blessing to all and many, many thanks to all
:up: 

Janina


----------

